# Dunkle Beläge auf Wasserpflanzen



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe am Wochenende das Teichwasser gewechselt um die Schwebealgen in den Griff zu bekommen. Bei meiner Schale waren die 500 l allerdings kpl. raus und ich habe nicht, wie hier empfohlen, nur 50% des Wassers gewechselt.

Nun ist also wieder kpl. neues Wasser drin, was Anfangs auch superklar war. Nun bekommen aber alle Unterwasserpflanzen einen dunklen Belag, der sich beim berühren sofort von der Pflanze ins Wasser löst.

Es sind keine Fadenalgen sondern eher "grober Schmutz". Kann das am Wasserwechsel liegen oder doch mit der bei uns z. zt. herrschenden warmen Witterung?

An den Zone 2 Pflanzen habe ich übrigens auch wieder vermehrt Fadenalgen entdeckt.

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Sky Walker,

ich halte grundsätzlich nicht viel von Wasserwechsel als Mittel gegen Algen.
Mit dem neuen Wasser kommen auch wieder neue Nährstoffe in den Teich. Das ganze Spielchen geht dann wieder von vorne los.
Langfristig helfen nur die Pflanzen. Erst wenn diese die Nährstoffe nach der ersten Algenblüte abgebaut haben, bleibt das Wasser länger klar.

Was die Pflanzen angeht: Vieleicht haben die den Temperaturschock nicht so gut überstanden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Ich werde nun weitere Pflanzen in den Teich einbringen um das Problem irgendwann mal in den Griff zu bekommen.

Vielleicht habe ich dann ja am Ende des Sommers oder nächstes Jahr Glück und das pendelt sich alles ein.

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Sky,

bei den Flecken könnte es sich m. E. tatsächlich um "Schmutz" handeln, der sich beim Wiederbefüllen des Teiches vom Substrat/Kies gelöst hat.

Aber wie Georg schon sagte, viel bringen wird Dir der Wasserwechsel wohl nichts.

Aber eigentlich bist Du, falls Du eine Pumpe an Deinem Teich hast, ein idealer Kanditat, um mal die "Jutesackfilterung" auszuprobieren, wenn Dein Wasser wieder grün wird.

Mich würde nämlich wirklich mal interessieren, ob man damit in kleinen Teichen tatsächlich Erfolge erzielen kann.


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Torben,

welches Substrat haste denn drin?

Ist es vieleicht beim Wasserwechsel aufgewirbelt worden und hat sich dann auf den Pflanzen abgesetzt?

Ansonsten schließe ich mich Georg an.......Pflanzen,Pflanzen


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Eigentlich kein spezielles Substrat sondern nur "Spielsand", der auf dem Grund liegt und in dem die Pflanzen mittels Steine eingesetzt sind.

Das Phänomen ist auch nicht sofort nach dem Wasserwechsel aufgetreten. Zuerst sah alles ziemlich klar aus nachdem sich alle Schwebeteilchen gesetzt hatten. Erst drei Tage nach der Aktion haben die Pflanzen dieses Zeug auf dem grünen.

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Torben,

habe mal in Dein Album geschaut. Da Du keine Fische hast, wird ein Wasserwechsel gegen Schwebealgen grundsätzlich nicht viel bringen, da stimme ich meinen Vorrednern zu. Dennoch kann natürlich das Teichwasser schon erheblich überdüngt gewesen sein (durch Regen und Wind werden Humus, Rasenschnitt oder gar Pflanzendünger in den Teich verbracht, die Pflanzen wurden in nährstoffreichem Anzuchtsubstrat in den Teich gesetzt, verrottende Pflanzenmasse usw... es gibt viele Möglichkeiten und so ein kleiner Teich ist sehr sensibel) - dann bringt der Wasserwechsel durchaus etwas. Zumindest wird er nicht geschadet haben, denn das Leitungswasser wird unter normalen Umständen nicht mehr Nährstoffe enthalten haben als das bisherige Teichwasser. Der Belag sollte sich (hoffentlich !) von alleine regulieren, denn er haftet ja nicht.

Und noch einmal stimme ich den vorangegangenen Beiträgen zu: In Deinem Teich befinden sich noch erheblich zu wenig Pflanzen - oder die vorhandenen sind noch nicht richtig "angesprungen". Da wird natürlich von den Nährstoffen im Wasser nicht viel verbraucht. Was übrig bleibt, nemen sich halt die Algen. Deshalb auch nicht wundern, wenn das Wasser nach einiger Zeit jetzt wieder grün wird.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Ich befürchte und rechne auch damit, dass kurzfristig gesehen das Wasser wieder veralgen wird. Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts gegen Algen, zuviel sind aber unschön, da ich mittlerweile doch schon Fische im Teich habe, die meine Frau der Tochter zu Liebe eingesetzt hat (2 Goldfische - ich ändere dam mal in meinem Profil).

Zu Herzen nehme ich mir aber: Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen. Mal sehen was die hiesigen Gärtnereien anbieten. Das muß doch in den Griff zu kriegen sein.

Ich werde auch die bereits eingesetzten Pflanzen weiter beocbachten und berichten was passiert.

Danke an alle!

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Thorben,

ich habe zwei Vermutungen um was es sich bei dem Belag handeln könnte.

Bei vielen Unterwasserpflanzen lagert sich durch die Stoffwechselaktivität auf den Blättern eine dünne Kalkschicht ab. Dieser Kalk färbt sich manchmal sehr dunkel, wenn im Wasser viele Schwebstoffe vorhanden sind. Typisch für diesen Kalkbeleg ist, daß er schon bei der leichtesten Berührung in größeren Stücken abblättert.

Die zweite Möglichkeit sind tropische Algen, wie man sie aus dem Aquarium kennt. Sie sind vollkommen schwarz und sehen zunächst wie ein schwarzer Belag aus. Nach einiger Zeit entwickeln sie sich dann kleinen borstigen Pflanzen. Diese Algen wurden über den Aquarienhandel eingeschleppt, und scheinen sich auch in Teichpflanzenkulturen auszubreiten. Hast Du vielleicht Pflanzen eingesetzt, die vorher in einem Aquarium waren?

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hi Torben,

sind Goldfische nicht Schwarmfische? Nuja - eh zu spät - grillen kann man die nicht - Tochter wäre auch böse, aber ideal war das sicher nicht  :cry: für den noch so jungen Teich.

http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/Seiten/Fische.html


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Den Teich gibt es ja schon seit einem Jahr! War das zu früh mit Goldfischen?

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Harald,




			
				Harald schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eigentlich bist Du, falls Du eine Pumpe an Deinem Teich hast, ein idealer Kanditat, um mal die "Jutesackfilterung" auszuprobieren, wenn Dein Wasser wieder grün wird.
> 
> Mich würde nämlich wirklich mal interessieren, ob man damit in kleinen Teichen tatsächlich Erfolge erzielen kann.



Was bitte ist denn die Jutesackfilterung?

Neugierig
Sauserl

Edit: Hab mich doch mal selbst bemüht und was dazu gefunden 

Ist ja im Endeffekt nichts anderes als meine Babysocke, die über dem Schlauch steckt, damit das Wasser nicht so scharf rausspritzt.

Wollte ich sowieso mal fragen: Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie ich den Wasserstrahl "weicher" machen könnte ohne die Leistung zu drosseln? 

Grüße
Sauserl


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Dazu gibt es einen Thread. Jutesack um Pumpe und ab die Post!

Mal sehen, woch ich einen Jutesack herbekomme, probiere ich tatsächlich mal aus.

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

@Sauserl

klickst Du hier -> http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=2400


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Sch..., ich überlese hier ja die Hälfte!

@Nymphaion

Das mit dem Kalk hört sich recht plausibel an, da ich aus dem Aquarium meines Wissens keine Pflanzen bekommen habe. Das Leitungswasser ist bei uns tatsächlich sehr kalkhaltig.

Was macht man denn gegen diesen Kalk? 

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo Thorben,

gegen diesen Kalk kannst Du nichts machen. Er wird von den Pflanzen selbst erzeugt. Allerdings ist er auch in keiner Weise schädlich. Wenn ich mit meiner Vermutung recht habe, dann sieht er bei Dir im Moment nur wegen des Wasserwechsels so dunkel aus. Wenn die Schwebstoffe sich wieder gesetzt haben, dann ist er hellgrau.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juni 2004)

Danke erstmal!

Ich harre nun der Dinge die da kommen! Wie der Schwede so sagen würde: "Ta det lungt", ich nehem es gelassen und warte mal ab.

Hejdå
//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Sehr intressant, oder merkwürdig, faszinierend, unglaublich oder doch einfach nur normal?!

Die Pflanzen entwickeln immer weniger dieses baraunen Belages. Ganz weg ist es nicht, aber deutlich zurückgegangen.

Ich hatte in meine zweite Filterkammer der neuen Pumpe Zeolith eingebracht und dabei festgestellt, dass ich einen Verschluß zur Pumpe nicht richtig verschlossen hatte. D. h., das Wasser wurde eigentlich am Filter vorbei gepumpt.

Nun ist das behoben und das Wasser geht durch den Schwamm und das Zeolith und das Wasser ist, ich will nicht sageb klasklar, aber ziemlich gut im Vergleich zu vorher.

Die Jutesack- Methode werde ich vorerst nicht ausprobieren, das das Wasser ja gut aussieht und ich zudem keinen Jutesack finde, der klein genug ist. Wenn ich den nehem, den ich habe , ist der teich voll. ;-)

//Torben


----------

